# Millbridge Campground, Lancaster, Pa



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello all, anyone ever been to Millbridge?

Is it nice? They offer canoeing..... is the creek big enough? Would take Kayaks there if I can confirm the creek is big enough for it....

Are site sizes accurate? there are two that are like 36-37 feet and i am 36 feet of trailer, i dont care where i put the truck........

Anyone???


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Can't say I've visited, but by the looks of the Bing maps, the place appears super tiny for a campground.

Michael


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We were there in October of 2008; it is quite a small cg but has the mill to look around and the covered bridge (that you cannot go through). There is a creek running through it but we didn't see anyone on there - it was October and we were there with the kids during the week, left on a Friday so the w/e'ers were only just coming in - maybe not busy enough/too cold to see canoes...??

Guess it depends when you're there, our site was kind of in a circle so we could have extended into the circle more for extra space.

We enjoyed our few days there, good location, quiet, had a really neat sideways tree in the field with lots of cows - good learning ops for the kiddums - always teaching









Sorry can't help more on the creek, nothing to loose by giving them a call and seeing what they say.

Ali


----------

